# Is Guest service team leader salaried or hourly?



## Targetking (Aug 14, 2021)

Just curious


----------



## boringClerk03 (Aug 14, 2021)

For Service and Engagement at target, the ETL-SE (assistant store manager of the front) is SALARIED because they are part of executive leadership. If you're interested in the Service and Engagement TEAM LEADER, they are hourly. This position is most akin to a shift supervisor or an hourly sales manager at another retail establishment.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Targetking (Aug 14, 2021)

you did.


----------



## DeadEnd (Aug 17, 2021)

GS team leaders is hourly paid.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 18, 2021)

It's quite underpaid if you do what's expected, too


----------



## thunder20 (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone knows the hourly range for S&E TL? I know it varies but is there a starting pay? Or something to leverage from?


----------



## MrT (Oct 1, 2021)

19 an hour is minimum if your in a higher cost of living area your probably looking at 20-21 an hour, more if you in a big city with an ultra high COL


----------



## Priceslasher (Oct 3, 2021)

Definitely not enough! Unless your co gives just as much you do. 100/100


----------

